# Who knows how to fix oak wall panelling?



## Dazed (23 Apr 2021)

I've finished my last little task and decided to look into this oak panelling a friend is asking about. Turns out he's found some salvaged panelling and wonders if I could make a little more to match. He hasn't got any pictures as it's in stored in a barn currently. He says it's stained "darkish"!!!

The way he's described it, it sounds like full length rails, stiles fixed to the rails with a raised dowel, inset panels about 11-12in wide, maybe 16in high, with a simple all round beading. I'm guessing the rails and stiles are rebated with a floating panel retained by the beading. There's a substantial cornice on top. It doesn't sound like the joinery is a problem and he only wants another 30in width or so making. But I'm concerned about the age matching issue. I'd be rubbish at making something to match that age.

I haven't done anything quite like this before and was wondering how they are traditionally fixed in place. Any ideas or references for me?
Steve


----------



## Cabinetman (23 Apr 2021)

It seems a little strange that the rails are full width it’s more normal for the end uprights to be full height and then the rails fit in between them with styles in between them or is that what you meant? Or is it that the end section with the full height vertical style is missing?
Agree with you that the matching up will be the difficult bit and like you I would be rubbish at that.


----------



## Adam W. (23 Apr 2021)

That sounds a little like my bag.

We need photos.


----------



## Dazed (23 Apr 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> It seems a little strange that the rails are full width it’s more normal for the end uprights to be full height and then the rails fit in between them with styles in between them or is that what you meant? Or is it that the end section with the full height vertical style is missing?
> Agree with you that the matching up will be the difficult bit and like you I would be rubbish at that.


Yes the end stiles are full height, intermediate ones just the height between rails. The panels are big, ceiling height, and vary between 6-8ft wide. There's quite a few such assemblies in total, and one set of panels is damaged beyond repair needing the extra 30in to fit the room.

Given the size and style of construction they are going to need proper support across the area. He says he couldn't see any old fixing holes in the face aprt from picture hangings. I was wondering whether I could make a slim frame fixed to the wall timbers and make some kind of French cleat so the frames dropped onto them for secret fixing and support. There's a deep cornice so there would be room.
Steve


----------



## Adam W. (23 Apr 2021)

Ask him if it looks like it's been chopped with an axe on the back. If it has, I know exactly how to make it.


----------



## Dazed (23 Apr 2021)

Adam W. said:


> That sounds a little like my bag.
> 
> We need photos.


Actually it's probably located nearer Custard than me. I'm awaiting an invitation to go and see and see the stately home he's bought. I wouldn't mind seeing his 50 acres of wood either!

Yes indeed, photos are sorely needed. If I go down I'll get some decent ones.
Steve


----------



## Adam W. (23 Apr 2021)

See my thread on my BA submission in projects. That's the same way the panelling would have been made if it is what I think it is.


----------



## Dazed (23 Apr 2021)

Adam W. said:


> See my thread on my BA submission in projects. That's the same way the panelling would have been made if it is what I think it is.


Nice work there, prticularly like the linen folds.
This panelling has been described as plain, only decoration is the beading. I wondered if it came out of a church or similar.
Steve


----------



## Adam W. (23 Apr 2021)

Thanks.

Maybe it might also be from a house, depends how old it is which is why a photo of the back of the panels is required.

A lot of large rural houses had plain panelling and it was really the most expensive town houses which had decorated panels.


----------



## Argus (23 Apr 2021)

If it is of any age, as well as natural patina/darkening, it is likely that the original timber started out by being 'fumed' in ammonia, so I'd investigate this aspect early on.

If you can experiment with the fuming process on the new stock, it may save a lot of time matching the appearance of the two timbers, original and new.

Either way, you need a representative sample some of it to decide what to do before anything else.


----------



## Adam W. (23 Apr 2021)

Not if it's from before 1756.


----------



## Cabinetman (23 Apr 2021)

I don’t want to be negative and it would be wonderful if it’s adzed on the back but it might just as easily be 1930s veneered plywood panels. Ian


----------



## Adam W. (23 Apr 2021)

That's true and it's worth having a peep before going any further.


----------



## Inspector (23 Apr 2021)

I'm not a pro but if I were to help a friend out I would make the new pieces to match and even help install it but that's where I would stop. It would be up to them to find a proper finisher to stain and finish the job. There is bound to be damage from the removal and reinstallation that will need repairs with subsequent touch up too. All that is a skill itself.

Pete


----------



## Dazed (23 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the advice, it'll have to wait until I get an invite down there. Not sure where we stand at the moment, we would normally stay a few days but what with Covid etc who knows. I'll take some lights and a camera if I get a chance to inspect.
Steve


----------



## johnnyb (27 Apr 2021)

I did two identical jobs couple of years ago. one was high quality victorian quarter sawn with the central panel carved with a stags head. the other one was very old and the owner sandblasted it! the first one was a nice job as the had plenty of it. the second was much trickier involving letting endless pieces in. I've still got a few bits around.


----------



## johnnyb (27 Apr 2021)

heres a bit more and some of the initial stages


----------



## Adam W. (27 Apr 2021)

Are they your comfy chairs ?


----------



## johnnyb (27 Apr 2021)

that's in a customers house. believe it or not the panelling spent 5 years "acclimatising" behind there comfy chairs!


----------



## Dazed (29 Apr 2021)

Nice. Looks you've applied them to a new frame as I'd intended. Now it seems there's some marital dissension erm discussion about whether they BOTH want the panelling! 
I'd still like to see the panels if we go down even if they decide against it. Might be some other nice stuff in the barn too!
Steve


----------



## johnnyb (29 Apr 2021)

it was fixed to roofing laths masonry nailed to the blocks. the framing was 16g nailed to that.


----------



## Dazed (29 Apr 2021)

Thanks for that.


----------

